# Where Can I buy a Small TFT / LCD Screen mount?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all.

Before we bought the motorhome a gift to me from the family was one of those twin rear screen headres mounted DVD players.

It has been stuck in the wardrobe scince we got the MH as we have nowhere to place the monitors.

So I dug it out this weekend with a view to fitting it in the MH. Problem is that I need a very small wall or ceiling mounts for 7" Screens. Cannot find anything anywhere. They all seem to be for large panels or Plasmas.

Does anyone know where I can get them from? Or any other ideas? I had considering adapting one of those PDA mounts but the road bumps would make the screens jump to much when on the move.

Trev


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev
The best I can find is 10inch it may be worth giving thema call as they may e able toget a 7inch even though they do not advertise them.

Here

Here

Good luck

Steve


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Trev,

LCD screens sometimes have a set of four holes in the back for fixing a wall mounting bracket. These holes are set distances and are a universal standard. BUT do check the spacing before purchasing as your manufacturer may have not followed the standard - it has happened before!

If you look at both of the web sites shown by Steve you will see the four holes. If your screens have the holes then you will be able to use the mounts, whatever the screen size.

However, my guess is that if you look at the information which came with your kit you will find an adaptor that will do the job, either in the packaging or as an extra. Alternatively check out the manufacturers web site. Small screen adaptors are often fitted by by a slider and ball arrangement.

Regards

Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi trev,

As mentioned previously the standard lcd tv mount has 4 holes and is called a vesa mount and usually applies to the 10" and above lcd tv's.

The smaller (7") screens have a different mount with one central screw to hold it, not sure what its called but its common on small lcd tv systems in the usa, i got a 7" tv from merconnet a few years back with this type of mount from http://www.merconnet.com/

Does this look about right?...










If so, heres 2 possibilities...

http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/product_manufacturer.aspx?manu=Camos and look for product D4701

http://www.veba.uk.com/productsNew/AVSUB.html

The roadpro one is a bit pricey. Veba distribute via halfrauds and motorworld so might be worth trying them first.

pete


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Trev.

I bought 2 of these G-Clamp "tripod's" from Maplin. As long as the thread in the back of the monitor is imperial, the same as a camera. My 2 portable DVD's had a metric thread :evil: (trust the Chinese) so I had to make a simple adapter plate.

The G-clamps clamp onto the table and the kids can watch while we drive.

Maplin

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TFT MOUNTS*

Hello folks,

Thanks for your help and replies. The screens we have do not consist of any mounting screw threads or vesa mounts.

The have velcro bands that secure around the headrests.

As we have no headrests to mount I was looking to adapt them.

I can screw some small selft tappers into the backs but cannot find anything to mount them on

Trev


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Go to local sport shop and get Dartboard mounts they will take head of screw
Geo


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Genius*

GEO!

For you to understand my description is enough,Just googled for an image and that is JUST what I was looking for.

THANKS+

Trev


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I just screwed the straps to the wall with ours... then threaded screen onto straps and did them up. Did the trick and only cost me a few screws and washers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*screwing around*



Snelly said:


> I just screwed the straps to the wall with ours... then threaded screen onto straps and did them up. Did the trick and only cost me a few screws and washers.


Hello snelly,

I had thought of that but did not fancy the idea as should we decide to remove them we would have the screw holes to deal with if I got it wrong even after testing on an old board. With the mounts I know I will have only 2 screws per screen to deal with

Thanks anyway

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Currently I have three pictures of my TV screen at life size blu tacked up in the posible positions whilst we decide which we prefer, and check for obvious problems

One is no use while we are cooking, one we can't see when tucked up in bed one is perhaps a little too high. The only thing they have in common: its going to be a dockyard job to get the coax and power cables to any of them. 

Regards Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cables*

Hello,

Cables I do not have a problem with luckily, been for dartboardmounts today and no joy so far.

Good luck

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Cables*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Cables I do not have a problem with luckily, been for dartboardmounts today and no joy so far.
> 
> ...


Have you tried B&Q same thing in with the miscellaneous fixings just not called dartboard mounts

Frank


----------

